# Probleme mit PartListener



## Nud3l (16. Jul 2009)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Part Listener

Im Moment erzeuge ich in meinen Activator start Funktion den PartListener aber das geht irgenwie so jedes 10mal beim aus führen in dieser Zeile 
	
	
	
	





```
PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getActiveWorkbenchWindow().getActivePage().addPartListener(partListener);
```
schief. 

dann kommt beim starten folgende zwei Exzeptions 
An error occurred while automatically activating bundle myOcitSimulation (1290).


```
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Exception in sbh.ocit.mockups.ocitsimulation.Activator.start() of bundle myOcitSimulation.
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:805)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:754)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:352)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:280)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:408)
... 100 more
Root exception:
java.lang.NullPointerException
at sbh.ocit.mockups.ocitsimulation.Activator.start(Activator.java:44)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$1.run(BundleContextImpl.java:782)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:773)
```

und 
Unable to create view ID ocitsimulation.view.Projektview: Plug-in myOcitSimulation was unable to load class sbh.ocit.mockups.views.Projektview.


```
org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter$TerminatingClassNotFoundException: An error occurred while automatically activating bundle myOcitSimulation (1290).
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:125)
at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:449)
at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:211)
at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:376)
at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:452)
... 86 more
Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException
at sbh.ocit.mockups.ocitsimulation.Activator.start(Activator.java:44)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$1.run(BundleContextImpl.java:782)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:773)
... 61 more
```


----------



## Beni (16. Jul 2009)

[c]getActiveWorkbenchWindow()[/c] und [c]getActivePage()[/c] geben null zurück falls nichts aktiv ist...  und gerade in der Startphase kann das schonmal passieren.


----------



## Nud3l (16. Jul 2009)

und wie umgehe ich das?  mit nen Timer der wartet ?

ich habe eine abfrage auf null eingebaut dann ein wait aber so ganz klappt es nicht irgendwie bleibt das null.


----------



## Gonzo17 (16. Jul 2009)

Hast du eine WorkbenchWindowAdvisor-Klasse? Dann könntest du deinen PartListener nämlich in der Methode postWindowOpen() hinzufügen, da kannst du dir sicher sein, dass das Fenster bereits erstellt wurde.


----------



## Nud3l (17. Jul 2009)

So ich hab es jetzt an meiner tollbar dran gehangen wenn die erstellt wird ist zwar ein bisschen unkonventionell aber es klappt


Hmm und warum kann ich meinen Ersten Beitrag nicht Editieren und auf Erledig setzen ?


----------



## Beni (20. Jul 2009)

Editieren geht nur in den ersten 24 (?) Stunden. Wir hatten hier einige User die dachten sie müssen ihre Fragen löschen sobald sie beantwortet ist, nun unterbinden wir das mit der Editier-Sperre.

Aber wenn du auf den "Frage offen"-Knopf klickst, sollte das Thema als Erledigt markiert werden.


----------

